# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار تهمك >  مذكرات قاضى

## أم خطاب

القانون وقول الزور جريدة ايلاف
المستشار محمد سعيد العشماوي

gmt 22:00:00 2008 الأحد 6 يناير


كانت أول قضية حققتها – بعد أن عـُينت مساعدا لنيابة الأسكندرية – جنحة سرقة. تـُحرر الشرطة محاضر فى البلاغات التى يتقدم بها المواطنون أو الأجانب، وتضبط المتهم فى وقائع معينة هى الجنح التى يجوز فيها الحبس الاحتياطى، أو الوقائع التى ترى فيها أهمية، لتـُعرض على النيابة العامة الأمينة على الدعوى الجنائية، للتصرف فى شأن المتهم أو لإصدار قرار قضائى فى الوقائع المهمة. ينص القانون على ضرورة إستجواب المتهم لدى عرضه على النيابة، فلا يصدر قرار بحبسه احتياطياً أو بتقرير أى تدبير فيه قيد على حريته، كالأفراج عنه بضمان مالى، إلا بعد إستجوابه بواسطة أحد أعضاء النيابة، مساعدا أو وكيلا أو رئيساً، وهى مسألة أساسية لضمان حقوق المتهمين بأن يتم إستجوابهم لدى عرضهم على النيابة، وقبل إصدار أمر بالحبس أو بالإفراج عنهم بضمان مالى، إلا بعد سماع أقوالهم أمام السلطة القضائية، دون الاكتفاء بما أدلوا من أقوال فى محضر الشرطة.
نودى على المتهم فى قضية السرقة، فأُدخل إلى غرفة التحقيق رجل فى منتصف الخمسينيات من العمر، يرتدى جلبابا بلديا نظيفاً وفوقه معطف جديد ويضع على كتفه " لاسة " وهى تشبه الكوفية لكنها توضع على الكتف للزينة، وللدلالة على اليسار ووضعية من يـُسمّون " أولاد البلد ". سألت الرجل عن التهمة المنسوبة إليه فأنكر وهو يصيح – كمن لدغه عقرب – ظلم يابيه.. أنا أعمل كده.. واحد فى سنى ومقامى يسرق حلق (ذهب) من بنت فى سن حفيدته. انطلى علىّ دفاع المتهم الحار، ومظهره الذى يوحى باليسار، ولم أدرك وقتها أنه ربما يكون قد غير ملابسه قبل أن يمثل أمامى، لتكون تأييدا له فى دفاعه عن نفسه. أفرجت عنه بلا ضمان، وصرفته إلى حال سبيله. كانت الأمور منضبطة بإندهاش عجيب فى العمل بين الشرطة والنيابة. فكان لدى الشرطة شخص مكلـّف بأخذ بصمات المتهم فى القضايا التى تعرض على النيابة، لإعداد صحيفة الحالة الجنائية، والتى يسميها العامة صحيفة السوابق. وكانت هذه الصحيفة تردُ فى مدى أسبوعين رغم عدم التقدم التقنى الحالى الذى يغنى عن استخدام البريد وارسال البصمات الى مصلحة الادلة الجنائية بالقاهرة، والكشف عن السوابق، وتحرير صحيفة الحالة الجنائية. بعد أسبوعين دخل علىّ سكرتير التحقيق، وهو يحمل القضايا التى ينبغى أن أحققها ذلك اليوم، وقال إن صحيفة الحالة الجنائية للمتهم بسرقة القرط من البنت الصغيرة وردت، ولدى الإطلاع عليها فؤجئت أن له 36 سابقة سرقة، غير وقائع السرقة التى لم يضبط فيها، وأول حكم عليه فى جنحة سرقة كان قد صدر قبل تاريخ ميلادى. أمرت بالقبض على المتهم، فجىُ به إلىّ فى اليوم التالى، وكان يرتدى جلبابا عادياً، ولما واجهته بصحيفة الحالة الجنائية إعترف بسوابقه، لكنه أصر على الإنكار فى الواقعة موضوع التحقيق. كانت الواقعة جنحة لكنها بالنظر إلى سوابقه صارت جناية سرقة بعوْد. حررت قرار الإتهام وقائمة بأقوال الشهود وملاحظات النيابة وأثناء عرض القضية على رئيس النيابة ضحك بشدة وقال لى إنت فى طبعك براءة. هل تتصور أن متهماً، ولو كانت دماء من قتله تغطىّ يديه، سوف يعترف بالجريمة!؟ كل المتهمين ينكرون، وإذا إعترف متهم فهو يفعل ذلك لعلة فى نفسه، قد تكون التستر على آخر، أو رغبته فى دخول السجن للإتجار فى الممنوعات أو الإنتقام من شخص أو لأنه لا يجد له مأوى وإعتاد حياة السجون.
ذاك أمر المتهمين، فماذا عن الشهود؟ فى القانون مادة تنص على العقاب لمن يدلى بالشهادة الزور. فى أول عملى كقاض، كانت من جلساتى جلسة ما يسميه الناس جلسة الشرعى. وفى أول يوم لى، وفى الجلسة العلنية، نودى على الشهود فى قضية فحضر شخصان وأدليا بالشهادة. نودى على الشهود بعد ذلك فى قضية ثانية فدخل ذات الشخصين، تعجبت وقلت لهما: ألم تحضرا فى القضية السابقة كشاهدين!؟ قالا: نعم، احنا شهود المحكمة. تعجبت من ذلك أكثر، ولاحظ سكرتير الجلسة دهشتى فمال علىّ بهدوء وأدب وقال: المحكمة لابد أن تستمع فى الوقائع المماثلة إلى شهود، والمتقاضيات ليس عندهن شهود فيستأجرن شاهدين يقفان أمام قاعة الجلسة ليشهدوا لكل متقاضية بما تريد، ولذلك هم يسمّون أنفسهم شهود المحكمة. صرفتهما بهدوء وقلت إن المحكمة ليست فى حاجة إلى شهود كهؤلاء. ثم ابتدعت قرارا يغنى عن الشهود – فى مثل الحالة المطروحة – وسار القرار واشتهر، حتى أخذت به كل المحاكم فى شتى أنحاء القطر المصرى، وقـُضى بذلك على بدعة " شهود المحكمة " التى هى تمثيلية يشترك فيها القاضى. تحيرت فى قطع دابر الشهادة الزور فى هذه المدينة، التى شأنها شأن كثير من المدن والقرى فى مصر والعالم العربى لا ترى فى الشهادة إلا مجاملة لشخص أو خصومة لآخر. وقد علمت أن بعض الناس يقسمون فى الصباح يمينا بأنهم لن يقولوا كلمة حق طوال اليوم، ولاحظت أن بعض الشهود يقسمون اليمين أمام المحكمة بقولهم (والله العظيم لا قول الحق) مع أنها (والله العظيم أقول الحق) وقد كنت أشدد وأتشكك فى الشاهد الذى يقسم بإضافة لفظ " لا " مع إضغامه فى الكلمة التى بعدها ليكون القسم (والله العظيم لأقول الحق) بينما هو فى الحقيقة ينفى قول الحق بلفظ " لا " مع إلحاقه بلفظ أقول. وصادفت عنتا كثيرا من الشهود لأمنعهم من قولة " لا " حتى مع إضغامهم لها لتبدوا للمحكمة كأنها ملحقة بلفظ أقول وليست نفيا لها.
وذات يوم كانت أمامى فى جلسة الشرعى قضية طاعة، وفيها يطلب الزوج من المحكمة أن تقضى له بدخول الزوج (الزوجة) فى طاعته لتعيش معه فى بيت أعدّه لذلك، يطلب القانون أن تكون فيه مواصفات معينة. وأثناء سماع أقوال الشاهدين حاك فى نفسى شعور بعدم الاطمئنان إليهما. فاستدعيت كبير الكـُتاب وكلفته بصوت غير مسموع أن يخطر وكيل النيابة ومأمور القسم بأن المحكمة تعتزم الإنتقال لمعاينة بيت الطاعة. بمجرد انتهاء المحكمة من سماع أقوال شهود الزوج كانت سيارتها (المحكمة) قد أُعدت كما أُعدّت سيارتان أخريتان للمحامين والخصوم والشهود وسيارة الشرطة (البوكس) وفيها قوة من ستة من رجال الشرطة يقودهم ضابط. انتقل الركب حتى بيت الطاعة ودق الضابط الباب ففتحت سيدة، سألتها المحكمة عن صفتها فقالت إنها الزوج الثانية للزوج طالب طاعة زوجه الأولى، وهذا خطأ كبير يُفقد البيت شرط الصلاحية. مع ذلك قامت المحكمة بمعاينة البيت فتبين لها عدم استيفائه للشروط القانونية. عاد الركب أدراجه إلى المحكمة، وبعد فترة كتب فيها سكرتير الجلسة محضر المعاينة أعيدت الجلسة إلى الإنعقاد، ووجّهت المحكمة تهمة الشهادة الزور إلى الشاهدين، وكان أحدهما خفيراً معتداً بسلطته، فأنكر.. أعادت المحكمة توجيه التهمة اليهما، وأضافت أن التهمة ثابتة من المعاينة التى تمت أمام حشد كبير، وكنت آمل أن ينصحهما المحامى الذى يدافع عن الزوج بأن يعدلا عن الشهادة التى ثبتت للمحكمة بالقطع أنها شهادة زور، لكن المحامى كان أحمقا ولم يفهم قصد المحكمة. تحلـّق المحامون حوله يطلبون منه همسا أن ينصح الشهود بالعدول عن الشهادة الزور حتى يتجنبوا الحبس، فأبى واستكبر وكان يجهل قانون المرافعات (الإجراءات المدنية) فى أنه يجوز لشاهد الزور أن يرجع عن شهادته قبل إقفال باب المرافعة. ظلت المحكمة صامتة، وظل المحامون ينصحون المحامى الجاهل المستكبر، ولما طال الوقت بغير جدوى، أمرت المحكمة بإقفال باب المرافعة فى الدعوى، وحكمت بحبس كل من شاهدى الزور ستة أشهر مع النفاذ ؛ ثم رفضت الدعوى الأصلية، دعوى الطاعة.
استشكل الشاهدان فى الحكم، وحضرا أمامى فى الأسبوع التالى، وقد بدت الذلة والمهانة على الخفير المتعجرف. لم يكن للأشكال سبب قانونى، فرفضته، وأيدت محكمة الإستئناف الحكم بحذافيره، ولأسبابه. وكان ذلك سببا فى إنقطاع دعاوى الطاعة طوال أن كنت قاضيا للجلسة الشرعية، والتى كانت تنبنى غالباً على شهادة الزور، كما كان الحكم وقتها ينفذ على الزوجة بالقوة الجبرية.
لاحظت أثر الحكم بحبس الشهود الزور على كل القضايا أمامى. فقد أصبح من المشهور لدى الناس جميعاً أن المحكمة لا تقبل شهادة الزور. وقد تأكد لى ذلك عند نظر قضية مدنية، فقد خشى شاهد أن يشهد لصالح من استشهد به لأن هيبة العدالة أرهبته فقال الحقيقة، وهى ضد صاحبه وصاحب الدعوى، فلم يتمالك هذا الرجل نفسه وقال صارخاً فى وجه شاهده " انت بتشهد ضدّى يا شعراوى؟ " فقال الشاهد وهو جاد: إحنا فى بيت العدالة وفى حضرة القاضى، ولابد أن أقول الحق. سعدت فى نفسى لأنى أؤمن بأن الحق أساس كل الفضائل وأن الكذب أساس كل الرذائل.
فهل لمن يتشدقون دائماً بقيمنا وتقاليدنا أن يجعلوا أول هذه التقاليد وتلك القيم قول الحق واتباع الصدق.
إن المجتمع كله ينصلح لو قام على كلمة واحدة، وهى " الصدق 

منقول as

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا للطرح الرائع*

----------


## مصطفى عطية المحامي

> *شكرا للطرح الرائع*


لا أقصد الطرح الرائع اللهم لا نقصان ولكن الجمع الرائع اللهم بالزيادة

----------

